
Apple's Tim Cook talks diversity, women, 'the future of our company' - coloneltcb
http://mashable.com/2015/06/08/tim-cook-apple-diversity-women-future/#:eyJzIjoidCIsImkiOiJfcHN3d2V2aGYyajJxOXhleCJ9
======
pcr0
> His diversity report shows that just 7% of Apple employees are African-
> American, compared to around 13% in the general population.

Why is this a goal? Why is it a failure if the tech industry doesn't have the
exact racial proportions as the general population?

The ultimate goal should be to ensure that anyone can find opportunities to
learn CS if they want to, regardless of race.

~~~
M8
It's a company-level social experiment: what if all people are equal and we
pick and compensate them based on proportional quotas rather than based on
merits.

There was an experiment like that on a multi-country level. We know how it
ended.

